# Equipment & A Real Planted Tank



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Figured id share some pics havent shown any of my set-ups in awhile so here goes nothing, 
Im real anal about water quality, And i totally believe you get what you pay for.

Below youll see Milwaukee 122 Ph Controller, Pinpoint Wireless Thermometer, Velocity t4 Pump, theFilterguys.biz reef+1 RO/DI unit, Eheim 2078 pro 3e, Rex rig co2 controller, lighting above planted aquarium is Current 6x54w T5 i only run 4 bulbs, Ferts are all dry, Also if you look close you'll see new rhom he is still in quarantine.










































































Post more later still have several aquariums to go but i hate uploading

Enjoy


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

looks good man,
I've painted the back of tank black or used a background to help cover 'background noise' 
Very nice


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah i have one just havent put it back on, we just moved into this house as you can tell by RO/DI sitting on sink lol


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

All of your gadget's are confusing me,lol. The only one I know, and know what it does. Is, the RO/DI machine, I was thinking about picking one up. How is it? Is it easy to operate and maintain?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

RO/DI systems are great and easy to opperate, it will be one of your best purchases, Pm me if your serious on buying one ill get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

The tanks look good love the planted tank looks like you have a small fortune invested


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks sweet!

After things settle down a bit at work, I'll get with ya on getting all the tanks set up for live plants properly.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

loving your planted tank. its looking lush


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Looks sweet!
> 
> After things settle down a bit at work, I'll get with ya on getting all the tanks set up for live plants properly.


I remember you saying that you had 9 tanks. God give you the strength if you're going to plant all 9. I would go out of my mind with the maintenance.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ya blue has his work cut out for him, i have two planted but this one looks the best


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

great lookng tank. I was I could have a planted tank with my rhom. He hates and freaks out over lights.

Is that a dirt bike in your house behind you? lol


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Is that a dirt bike in your house behind you? lol


wow you have an accute attention to detail.

Thats my Yamaha R1 its tore up from my wreck


----------

